# Early family -



## The_Traveler (Oct 13, 2013)

Suggested guidelines - at least 20 years old & and a TPF member or spouse or older family member must be in them

I doubt anyone will get much older than these two but you are welcome to try.

Me and my mother and my 4th grade glass at William Lloyd Garrison School - still holding classes in Roxbury, Massachusetts.












I am having a large bunch of old images, slides and negatives scanned by ScanCafe and building a image library of the family on my website and distributing DVDs with the images at each new iteration so everyone has a copy.

(an interesting class in that many if not most of these kids were children of recent immigrants fleeing WWII; several had number tattoos on their arms.   The class was so good academically that, as a group, we skipped fifth grade and went from 4th to 6th. My first girl-friend was Toby Tattlebaum, second from the right in the second row. I am second from the right in the top row.)


----------

